# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ασπρόμαυρη θυροτηλεόραση FARFISA KM8111W

## baffidoro

Πωλείται μεταχειρισμένη, ενσύρματη, ασπρόμαυρη θυροτηλεόραση FARFISA KM8111W δύο σταθμών, μαζι με την μπουτονιέρα και το τροφοδοτικό της. Από την στιγμή της εγκατάστασης δεν έχει δουλέψει ούτε ώρα λόγω κακής τοποθέτησης και βραχυκυκλωμάτων στα καλώδια που βρίσκονται μεσα στο πάτωμα του σπιτιού. Τιμή 150 ευρώ.
IMG_20220702_200611.jpgIMG_20220702_192107.jpgIMG_20220702_192238.jpg

----------


## baffidoro

Νέα τιμή 100 ευρώ

----------


## baffidoro

ΠΟΥΛΉΘΗΚΕ

----------

